# Vista 0x0000007E (0xC0000005 error please help



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

My girlfriend brought her laptop to me today asking me to fix it after getting a BSOD. I'm not extremely intelligent when it comes to computers but i know my fair share. I have gone from forum to forum following steps on how to repair it and after trying each resolution it still comes up with a BSOD 4-5 seconds after the password screen loads. I can enter in Safe Mode and as far as I can tell its a minidump error. If you could please lend me a hand and possibly help me learn how to repair her computer I would be very Grateful.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If it BSODs just after log on... does that mean you cannot enter Windows anymore? If you can enter Safe Mode, it would be best to include the minidumps in your posts.

For now, try running Memtest86+ (via CD) to test the RAM, 1 stick at a time and alternating slots. Also run CHKDSK /R in Safe Mode command prompt.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck *0x7e* = system thread threw an exception. The exception here is *0xc0000005* = memory access violation. 

Please follow suggestions made by *Triggerfinger*. 

I think this is related to Interent Security package pre-installed on your system.

For collection of minidumps and system information that I need to process the dumps, follow THESE instructions. Attach resulting zip files to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet thanks I'm running the zip at the moment on my GF's laptop as soon as its finished I will attach it, I can't thank you both enough this has been a plague to me for a while now, it infuriates me not being able to repair something like this


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Bugcheck *0x7e* = system thread threw an exception. The exception here is *0xc0000005* = memory access violation.
> 
> ...


here is the zipped file, I couldn't get the Vista System Health Report to work because her laptop wont connect to my router in safe mode, it just wont pick up the network, I have it directly plugged in.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Have to ask...
Were you in Safemode w/ Networking? Or just SafeMode?

For info - PERFMON (Health Rpt) does NOT require network access to run.

jcgriff2


*EDIT:*

- 21 total BSODs 
- 20 < 24 hours
- 13 < 2 hours

It looks like the gaps occurred when you wanted a break from seeing *BLUE* on your screen.

Favor for me, please - check Reliability Monitor & see what was installed, updated, etc... around the time of the 1st BSOD - _Sun Apr 12 2008 - 10pm (GMT-4)_.

START | *perfmon /rel*



.


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

just safe mode


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK - no problem. 

For future - there is a Safemode w/ Networking.

Didn't know you were on & I edited prior post - here is the EDIT -



- 21 total BSODs 
- 20 < 24 hours
- 13 < 2 hours

It looks like the gaps occurred when you wanted a break from seeing *BLUE* on your screen.

Favor for me, please - check Reliability Monitor & see what was installed, updated, etc... around the time of the 1st BSOD - _Sun Apr 12 2008 - 10pm (GMT-4)_.

START | *perfmon /rel*



.


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not so sure if I am doing something incorrectly or what but I opened up the reliability monitor and every tab says
"No events of the selected type are available for this time period. If you selected the complete date range, no events of the selected type are available."


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's OK for now.

The dumps are running...

Did the batch script that you ran crash - or did you possibly stop it thinking it was hanging?

Did you run it using "RIGHT-CLICK" - Run as administrator?

JC

.


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

Im not sure whether or not it crashed, I waited and it looked like it was hanging and after 10 minutes there was nothing new so i went into the documents and zipped the TSF file and posted it, would you like me to run it again?

EDIT:
Yes i ran as administrator


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

see my 2 PMs - 1 s/b there - the other on its way.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, please re-run batch script -- *RIGHT-click*, select Run as Administrator - very important.

Log shows prior run was only 2.5 minutes. It needs 5 minutes minimum - maybe 8 -10 minutes total. Just let it run.

As before, attach zip file to post. Dumps are still running here.

As mentioned, we go down in 3 minutes; back up 10-15 minutes after that.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey here is the completed batch folder, sorry for wasting your time with the first one.

Tom


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Tom. . .

Never a waste of time. You are not the 1st to stop it.

1st thing to go is your old Norton installation (I believe it to be 2007/8 Symantec Endpoint). For example - 2 drivers:

```
[font=lucida console]
9070d000 90732000   SYMEVENT SYMEVENT.SYS Mon Jan 14 18:29:24 2008 (478BF054)
906df000 9070c200   SYMTDI   SYMTDI.SYS   Tue Aug 19 16:17:48 2008 (48AB2A6C)

[/font]
```
These are 2 old for Vista SP1. Norton Internet Security is not a good product whatsoever to run with Vista. Same goes for McAfee, Kaspersky, etc... anything with a 3rd party firewall will have you back seeking BSOD help once again.

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT) and SAVE to desktop. Go to desktop, RIGHT-click on NRT, select Run as Administrator. Upon completion, re-boot.

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

For anti-virus protection, use AVG 8 Free edition - many here use it. You can always un-install later.

AVG 8 - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Any ?, please let me know.

I'll have some dump results when you finish. Post when it is finished.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah quick question here, I downloaded the NRT and when going to run it, it asks me to remove Symantec AntiVirus 9 or later through add/remove programs, but when I go to do that i get an error message which reads...
"The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed."

any suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OH... you're still in safemode, right?


----------



## Tom_In_Training (Apr 14, 2009)

yes but with networking this time


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Networking part is good - glad to hear Internet OK.

The dumps are still running, but so far they ALL point to Symantec (Norton) as the probable cause. What we're (actually YOU !!) are going to do is to disable Symantec using SysInternals AutoRuns - then you should be able to boot into Normal mode & use the program un-install to un-install it. The Windows Installer does not run in safe mode.

Go to your DOCS folder, RIGHT-click on AutoRuns - the one you downloaded - not the one you sent to me. 

OR - download it again if easier - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

RIGHT-click, select Run as Administrator. You'll see "scanning..." on bottom left. It will take 20-60 seconds.

Let me know when that's done.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tom - servers here are somewhat slow tonight, so hang in there if reply not immediate. Keep refreshing your browser - hit F5. Let me know when you have AutoRuns up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Tom. . .

Seemed to have lost you. Please read this entire post before proceeding with any step.

The dumps are finished - BSOD results to follow.
ALL 21 dumps point to the driver *srtspl.sys* none other than *Symantec (Norton) *as the probable cause of the BSODs (not much surprise here). 
The bugcheck = *0x7e* w/ *0xc0000005* exception - memory access violation.

When AutoRuns is up - do the following -

*Logon* tab - un-check these entries -

```
[font=lucida console]
ccAppSymantec User Session	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccapp.exe	
Symantec PIF AlertEngLiveUpdate Notice Service	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\pif\{b8e1dd85-8582-4c61-b58f-2f227fca9a08}\pifsvc.exe	

[b]This has to go to (TSF rules) -[/b]
LimeWire On Startup.lnkLimeWire	(Not verified) Lime Wire, LLC	c:\program files\limewire\limewire.exe	
[/font]
```

*Internet Explorer* tab - 
Un-check EVERYTHING

Look up-top - 4th over = *User*
- select *NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM*

Select the *Services *tab - uncheck these - 
(it may not let you - if not, there is another way)

```
[font=lucida console]
ccEvtMgrEvent propagation and logging service	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe	
ccSetMgrSettings storage and management service	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe	
CLTNetCnServiceSymantec Lic NetConnect Service	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe	
LiveUpdateLiveUpdate Core Engine	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\symantec\liveupdate\lucomserver_3_3.exe	
LiveUpdate Notice ExManages Norton product notices.	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe	
LiveUpdate Notice ServiceManages Norton product notices	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\pif\{b8e1dd85-8582-4c61-b58f-2f227fca9a08}\pifsvc.exe	
SmcServiceProvides communication with the Symantec Endpoint Protection Manager. It also provides network threat protection and application and device control for the client.	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\symantec\symantec endpoint protection\smc.exe	
SNACChecks that the computer complies with the defined security policy and communicates with the Symantec Enforcers to allow your computer to access the corporate network.	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\symantec\symantec endpoint protection\snac.exe	
Symantec AntiVirusProvides virus-scanning for Symantec Endpoint Protection.	(Verified) Symantec Corporation	c:\program files\symantec\symantec endpoint protection\rtvscan.exe	
[/font]
```

If you cannot uncheck the above, go into system services and disable them - 
START | *services.msc* - scroll down list, 2x-click on line item, click next to "startup type" - drop-down menu appears; select DISABLE; click APPLY, OK

After all are un-checked or disabled, boot into normal Vista. If you still have problems, please let me know.

As I mentioned, ALL 21 dumps point to the driver *srtspl.sys* - Symantec (Norton) as the probable cause of the BSODs - bugcheck = *0x7e* w/ *0xc0000005 exception* -

```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cdd7976, 8ab6ba20, 8ab6b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cfcb976, 8ab63a20, 8ab6371c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cde2976, 8ab5ba20, 8ab5b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e434976, 8ab6fa20, 8ab6f71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cf9f976, 8e667a20, 8e66771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9da39976, 8ab5ba20, 8ab5b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e63c976, 8ef8ba20, 8ef8b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e63f976, 8ab63a20, 8ab6371c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e632976, 8ab67a20, 8ab6771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 90be2976, 8ab67a20, 8ab6771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e63a976, 8abe8a20, 8abe871c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cde4976, 8ab57a20, 8ab5771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cda3976, 8ab6ba20, 8ab6b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9d1a2976, 8f78ca20, 8f78c71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e43e976, 8ab57a20, 8ab5771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cd9e976, 8ab63a20, 8ab6371c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9d1e3976, 80378a20, 8037871c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 99fe0976, 8aee4a20, 8aee471c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9a9e1976, 8ab6fa20, 8ab6f71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9a59f976, 8ab6ba20, 8ab6b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9a7df976, 8ab5fa20, 8ab5f71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )

[/font]
```
.

Simply b/c the above may work, there is still ore work to do - namely driver updates. I extracted & sorted these drivers from the loaded driver listing. They need to be check out (i.e., what do they belong to) and wither updated or the object they belong to needs to be disabled - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Afc.sys      Wed Feb 23 01:58:55 2005 (421C29AF) - Arcsoft, Inc. ASPI Shell
Cdralw2k.SYS Wed Aug 10 14:28:04 2005 (42FA4734) - Roxio Easy CD/DVD Creator - XP -- ?
Cdr4_xp.SYS  Wed Aug 10 14:28:07 2005 (42FA4737) - Roxio

tdcmdpst.sys Tue Oct 17 22:50:02 2006 (4535965A) - Toshiba writing filter driver ??
tos_sps32.sys Thu Oct 26 04:52:11 2006 (4540773B) - Toshiba ??
AtiPcie.sys  Mon Oct 30 14:23:10 2006 (4546430E)   - ATI PCI Express 

FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 09:11:12 2006 (45606600) - ??
AGRSM.sys    Tue Nov 28 15:10:55 2006 (456C97CF) -  Agere SoftModem driver
atikmdag.sys Fri Jul 27 23:36:35 2007 (46AAB9C3) - ATI video

jswpslwf.sys Fri Aug 31 20:43:31 2007 (46D8B5B3) - could be Atheros driver
TVALZ_O.SYS  Thu Nov 08 22:07:46 2007 (4733CF02) - ???
SynTP.sys    Thu Dec 06 20:41:53 2007 (4758A4E1) - Synapyics

Rtlh86.sys   Fri Dec 28 06:21:52 2007 (4774DC50) - Realtek Ethernet
[/font]
```
Be sure to run anti-virus scan immediately. I think Limewire may have done you in here, however that is for a security analyst to determine. See how things go, but it may be necessary for you to proceed to to our Security Center, Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum, to have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst. Be sure to follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting your logs in the Security Forum. Please be patient as the Security Analysts are very busy and one will get to you as soon as possible.

My suggestion would be to re-install Vista and start from scratch. Your call, of course.

BSOD bugcheck detailed summary below; dump dbg logs attached.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


p.s. - your girlfriend's system is running Vista x86 (32-bit), not Vista x64.

.





*BSOD Bugcheck Summary*

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Apr 14 23:04:11.783 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.688
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cdd7976, 8ab6ba20, 8ab6b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 21:23:40.307 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:24.228
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cfcb976, 8ab63a20, 8ab6371c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 20:42:54.592 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.498
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cde2976, 8ab5ba20, 8ab5b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 19:42:50.671 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:16.452
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e434976, 8ab6fa20, 8ab6f71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 19:24:33.079 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.860
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cf9f976, 8e667a20, 8e66771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:58:32.520 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.426
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9da39976, 8ab5ba20, 8ab5b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:56:51.098 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:16.032
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e63c976, 8ef8ba20, 8ef8b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:55:13.043 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.948
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e63f976, 8ab63a20, 8ab6371c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:53:13.765 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.671
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e632976, 8ab67a20, 8ab6771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:51:04.687 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.468
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 90be2976, 8ab67a20, 8ab6771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:48:58.215 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:16.121
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e63a976, 8abe8a20, 8abe871c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:25:08.588 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.509
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cde4976, 8ab57a20, 8ab5771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:13:27.555 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.461
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cda3976, 8ab6ba20, 8ab6b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 10:10:01.962 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.868
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9d1a2976, 8f78ca20, 8f78c71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 09:46:30.425 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:14.346
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9e43e976, 8ab57a20, 8ab5771c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 08:58:22.634 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:13.555
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9cd9e976, 8ab63a20, 8ab6371c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 08:05:54.110 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.016
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9d1e3976, 80378a20, 8037871c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 08:04:09.717 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:52.638
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 99fe0976, 8aee4a20, 8aee471c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Apr 12 22:10:03.389 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:59.295
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9a9e1976, 8ab6fa20, 8ab6f71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Apr 12 22:08:01.870 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:23.776
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9a59f976, 8ab6ba20, 8ab6b71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Apr 12 22:06:09.857 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:59.762
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL.SYS
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 9a7df976, 8ab5fa20, 8ab5f71c}
Probably caused by : SRTSPL.SYS ( SRTSPL+31976 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System

by [URL="http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/185203.html"][B][U][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]jcgriff2[/COLOR][/SIZE][/U][/B][/URL] techsupportforum.com

[/font]
```


----------

